
Glitch puts Star Fox 64 ships in an unmodified Zelda cartridge - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/01/how-to-get-star-fox-64-ships-into-ocarina-of-time-no-hacking-required/
======
mrguyorama
This was known ages ago, though the usual method of playing with the arwings
was using a simple action replay code. It was either some sort of weird easter
egg or some testing models just left lying around

~~~
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
The article explains it. One of the game developers reused code from the other
game and left unused parts of it in Zelda.

